# Deep frying fish



## nubcake (Jul 28, 2008)

hi, i dont understand why my fish batter would float away everytime i throw it in to fry. isit cause i didnt soak the fish in the batter for a period of time?
thanks.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 28, 2008)

Did you dry the fish first and then lightly coat in flour, shaking off any excess?​


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 28, 2008)

is it wet batter or dry. wet batter will do that if the oil isn't hot enough, dry batter, as QS said, will do it when not dried off enough to stick.


----------



## nubcake (Jul 28, 2008)

it's a wet batter, oh. okay. so i guess i'll use a dry batter instead
thanks.


----------



## QSis (Jul 28, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> is it wet batter or dry. wet batter will do that if the oil isn't hot enough, dry batter, as QS said, will do it when not dried off enough to stick.


 
I never knew either of those things.   Thanks, Texas!  

Lee


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 28, 2008)

i learned by error, lol when the oil is hot enough for the wet batter, it will harden quick enough not to float away. some still get off sometimes though.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 28, 2008)

nubcake said:


> it's a wet batter, oh. okay. so i guess i'll use a dry batter instead
> thanks.


 
just let the oil heat longer. drop a small amount of the batter in the oil, when it quickly starts frying and comes to the top, it's ready. If it stays at the bottom for a while, let heat a little longer.


----------



## attie (Jul 28, 2008)

nubcake said:


> it's a wet batter, oh. okay. so i guess i'll use a dry batter instead
> thanks.



I cook fish for a living and never heard of that, what's the difference between wet and dry?


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 28, 2008)

dry, like powder, wet, like a dry mixed with liquid.
I've been cooking fish for about 20 years and that is what my mom did too. I prefer wet batter, mine being beer batter.
What do you use as batter attie?


----------



## nubcake (Jul 28, 2008)

so if i use a wet batter i need a much higher temperature?


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 28, 2008)

nubcake said:


> so if i use a wet batter i need a much higher temperature?


 
yes, I don't know what temp as I don't check that, I just do the batter test sorry


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 28, 2008)

Try to stay between 350* & 375*.....I deep fry at 360*/365* regardless of coating.

Enjoy!


----------



## attie (Jul 28, 2008)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> dry, like powder, wet, like a dry mixed with liquid.


Thanks mate, I therefore use wet batter, I won't fry fish just coated in a dry mix except for breadcrumbs. I've experimented with countless batters and use just a quality self raising flour with 10% or more gluten content and cool water, no beer, no eggs. A thin batter will throw residue so I use a thick batter that the fillet will float on and after dredging it through the batter wipe the excess off on the side of the dish. The reason for this is that a thin batter will work and go flat quicker whereas the thick batter has less working air pockets therefore retains the gluten and its crispness. The more air pockets a batter has the more oil it will soak up, having said that, it is the surface area of the air pockets that gives the batter its crunch so its a bit of a catch twenty two situation.



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Try to stay between 350* & 375*.....I deep fry at 360*/365* regardless of coating.


Spot on Bob I have my cookers set at 374* [190C]
Sometimes we have trouble with potatoes holding to much sugar so I have to drop their temp. down to around 320* 160C to stop them browning on the second cook.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 29, 2008)

At my work, we fry our fish in a wet beer batter in the fryer at 335F. When I take the fish, I make sure that it is dry, then you can dunk the fish in the batter (make sure you stir that batter first) and then I dip the fish as far as I can in the oil without touching the basket, and hold it there for about 15 seconds, then let it go.


----------



## KissTC (Aug 4, 2008)

The reason your batter is blowing off is from water. You need to flour the fish first, before battering. This is also true for any "wet" food that is being battered and deep fried.

What happens is the water content of the fish starts to steam and come out of the flesh. When it hits the batter the steam blows the batter off. Coating the fish in flour, puts a dry barrier between the flesh and the batter. This dry flour will soak up the steam before it has a chance to get to the batter.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree, lightly dust the fish with flour and shake off any excess, then dip in the batter, then the fryer.  

When I pan fry fish or chicken, I do the same: lightly flour the item, then I dip in egg, then in cracker meal. Beautifully brown and crispy.


----------



## attie (Aug 4, 2008)

You might like to try fine semolina instead of flour, it forms a better barrier and the product doesn't stick together if you're doing more than one piece at a time.


----------

